# Bluetooth Headphones "crackling"?



## otterspace (May 1, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've owned a pair of Photive PH-BTH3 Wireless Bluetooth Headphones for a while now, and so far they've been pretty great. However, I've recently noticed a weird crinkling/crackling sound that happens about every 30 seconds. I can hear it regardless of whether I'm listening to music/videos, but when I am listening to something it will very audibly disrupt it to crackle, making it hard to enjoy listening. Does anyone have a guess as to what the problem could be? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How old is the headset?

Is it connected to a desktop or laptop? What your hearing sounds like its electrical static going through the cable.


----------



## otterspace (May 1, 2015)

It's probably about a year old now, which might be part of the problem. Right now it's paired with my Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro Laptop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Under or over a year?

Sorry, I just realized these were Bluetooth headphones, so you won't be getting any electrical static going up the cable.

From a quick look, it appears there are many issues with these headsets about noise. See if a Bluetooth driver update for your PC helps at all.


----------



## Antonio Pena (Apr 25, 2017)

I had the same problem before and thought that the headphones are done, but try to reinstall bluetooth drivers. It solved my problem.


----------

